# s'inscrire dans une démarche / une approche / une logique / un mouvement



## mlm

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire "le projet de recherche... s'inscrit dans une double démarche". J'ai "the research project...stands within a double approach" mais je ne suis pas du tout content (ni stands ni approach me remplissent de joie).
Si quelqu'un a une suggestion....merci d'avance!
mlm

Note du modérateur : plusieurs fils ont été regroupés pour créer celui-ci


----------



## Gil

Il doit y avoir moyen d'améliorer ce qui suit:
The research project comes within the framewort of a two-prong approach.


----------



## Benjy

Gil said:
			
		

> Il doit y avoir moyen d'améliorer ce qui suit:
> The research project comes within the framewort of a two-prong approach.



two-prong -> two-pronged.

other than that what you wrote looks pretty good to me


----------



## zinc

Apologies for confusing the matter, but are we saying there is a two-pronged approach to this research project, or that the research project is part of a two-pronged approach to...something else?


----------



## Gil

zinc said:
			
		

> Apologies for confusing the matter, but are we saying there is a two-pronged approach to this research project, or that the research project is part of a two-pronged approach to...something else?


Good question  
Apologies refused


----------



## mlm

it is a two-pronged approach to something else. Thanks for your suggestions. I am happy now


----------



## clairoune

Bonjour !

Je cherche une expression pour dire qu'un artiste s'inscrit dans un mouvement de pensée... Par exemple Dali s'inscrit dans le mouvement surréaliste. Belong to me parait trop fort. Avez vous mieux à me suggérer ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Greg Mosse

Je dirais que Dali est un 'prime mover within Surrealism' mais c'est peut-être trop pour la phrase ... Pourquoi pas: Dali was a Surrealist?
Salut
Greg


----------



## Ts'eh

Bonjour à tous!
Je fais appel à vos suggestions, car je suis vraiment bloquée avec cette idée “d’inscrire quelque chose dans une perspective/démarche”...
Voici le contexte de la phrase (domaine artistique) :
_L’œuvre de X s’inscrit dans une démarche poststructuraliste._ 
J’ai essayé ceci : _X’s work lies/falls within the scope of a poststucturalist strategy._ 
Je sais; ce n’est pas brillant… Any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## Gargamelle

In this context, you could actually use "is inscribed in." (!) I've heard it used (by native speakers) in the context of literary criticism. 

Gargamelle


----------



## Ts'eh

Hehe! Sounds good to me! And if you can use it in literary criticism, well, this is just perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Gargamelle

Je vous en prie! 

G


----------



## dam75

Hi everyone!

I'd like to know how to translate "s'inscrire dans une démarche"

Well the exact sentence is : "le nouveau venu devra s'inscrire dans la même démarche que le reste du groupe".

Thx for ur answers


----------



## Zsanna

Bienvenue sur le forum!

I find it a bit difficult to translate without wanting to sound too vague. (So more context would be necessary.)
The point is surely that the newcomer _would have to go through the same procedure_/_do (carry out, etc.) the same_ _thing _(etc.) as the rest of the group.


----------



## dam75

hm to give you another context, "s'inscrire dans une démarche marketing" ?

"je ne dois pas m'inscrire dans une démarche de mépris mais plutôt de compréhension"


----------



## fabfab

I'm trying to translate the above but it is very complicated 
"Nous essayons d'inscrire ce projet dans une logique gagnante."

Could you help me?
I have no idea where to start...


----------



## sidevie

we're trying to successfully implement this project?


----------



## bh7

We are trying to make this project [a] part of a winning strategy.


----------



## xanderfogg

Hi everybody.
I feel a little bit desperate about translating this idiom.

>>> L'inscription en Master 2 s'inscrit dans la logique de ma formation...

I'm pretty sure what follows will be poor English and that it is not the best way (maybe the worst) to express it. Nevertheless, here's my try.


The registration in the second year of Master... is keeping in with the logic of my education.

OMG... odd ! :/ No?


----------



## C_Nat

My tries:
Registration in Master 2 is the next natural step to my education
Registration in Master 2 is coherent with my education...

There is probably a more fluent way to say this by organize words differently in your full sentence.


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd say: _Registration for a Master 2 is the logical next step to my education._


----------



## KiriX

Provided that there is a procedure of selection to get through to do a Master 2, I'd say: "Applying for Master 2..."


----------



## kalli

_is in keeping with my educational path_ ?


----------



## xanderfogg

Thank you very much for all of your answers! I eventually opted for Keith's proposal!!! 

Thaaanks everybody


----------



## elisapie

Bonjour, je cherche le terme approprié en anglais pour traduite "s'inscrire" dans la phrase suivante:

"Cette méthode s'inscrit dans une approche collaborative.."

Merci!


----------



## Tazzler

Ma suggestion: "is part of" (si j'ai bien compris).


----------



## Tresley

This method *uses/takes* a collaborative approach ....

I hope this fits the rest of the context.


----------



## Michelvar

Bienvenue Elisapie!

Tazzler propose la réponse la plus proche du sens français, mais cette expression est souvent aussi utilisée (à tort) dans le sens proposé par Tresley. 

Il serait utile que tu donnes la phrase complète et un peu de contexte, pour que nous puissions affiner la réponse (ce qui serait aussi précieux aux futurs lecteurs de ce fil).


----------



## elisapie

"La méthodologie de la recherche s'inscrit dans une approche collaborative et d'observation participante" serait traduit par

"The research methods use a collaborative and participant observation approach"?

Merci!


----------



## Michelvar

He bien, sans plus de contexte, il est difficile d'être sûr, mais il est très vraisemblable en effet, compte tenu de la fin de la phrase, que "s'inscrire dans" soit ici utilisé de façon impropre, et qu'on puisse la traduire par ".... method uses a ....".


----------



## Marie3933

_comes within / fits into_ a X approach ?


----------



## emele

J'aimerais dire qu'un projet de formation s'incrit dans une démarche qualité ... plus exactement ce serait : "afin que le projet s'incrive dans une démarche qualité ... So,  "In order to ....? 
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ? 
merci


----------



## petit1

s'inscrire dans ... : to be part of ...
pour le reste , à vous de jouer!


----------



## Daynim

emele said:


> J'aimerais dire qu'un projet de formation s'incrit dans une démarche qualité ... plus exactement ce serait : "afin que le projet s'incrive dans une démarche qualité ... So, "In order to ....?
> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider ?
> merci



Hello,

I would say, 'In order to fit in quality process'....

But you may wait for a native point of view to make sure 

Bye!


----------



## emele

Daynim said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say, 'In order to fit in quality process'....
> 
> But you may wait for a native point of view to make sure
> 
> Bye!


----------



## emele

Merci 
en attendant les retours j'avais pensé à : "In order to ensure project observes quality assurance procedures ...."


----------

